# Up Inline diffuser



## Insectkiller2005 (14 Jul 2015)

Hi has anyone tried to put the diffuser on the inlet of the external filter and if so how has it worked out for you ?


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jul 2015)

I think that's pretty standard for a lot of us...it works well dissolving CO2 - no mist of bubbles in the tank - you may get the occasional noise or burp from the filter though.


----------



## ian_m (14 Jul 2015)

Yes many people have and it can work in reducing the CO2 bubble mist as compared to when used on the filter outlet.

However....
- It is now on the dirty water side and blocks up more quickly.
- CO2 can collect in filter making it noisy and prone to burping.
- CO2 can and has been seen to attack rubber filter seals by either hardening them or melting them depending on rubber.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (14 Jul 2015)

Also take care not to break the co2 inlet, it breaks off easily. As others said use an xacto knife to cut the line then slowly and carefully remove the from the input.


----------



## Insectkiller2005 (14 Jul 2015)

ok many thanks will make sure to look out for any seals degrading .


----------



## Jose (14 Jul 2015)

There is something I rarely see anyone around here mention. CO2 bubbles have been shown to drive photosynthesis very fast compared to totally dissolved co2. You might want to keep this in mind. Maybe its worth it having some mist in the tank in order to make plants grow great and not have to worry about dissolved co2 levels as much.


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Jul 2015)

Jose said:


> There is something I rarely see anyone around here mention. CO2 bubbles have been shown to drive photosynthesis very fast compared to totally dissolved co2. You might want to keep this in mind. Maybe its worth it having some mist in the tank in order to make plants grow great and not have to worry about dissolved co2 levels as much.



Where has this been shown Jose? I only ask because, very surprisingly, my experience has been the opposite. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (16 Jul 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Where has this been shown Jose? I only ask because, very surprisingly, my experience has been the opposite.



That I know Tom Barr is the only person that has done these testing but its easy enough to see with your own eyes.

http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/co2-enrichment/1128-co2-issues-read-this

There are many more links talking about this in his site. Its a very interesting read IMO.

He measured o2 production from plants with a co2 mist method and with a reactor. He saw a big difference whilst keeping everything else the same i.e flow, bps, ferts light because basically it was the same tank. O2 production is directly linked to plant growth.

Also so many people asking: How does ADA do it with so little co2? That is how.
And look at the people using inline atomizers, they've had great results.


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Jul 2015)

Thanks, a very interesting read as you say.


----------



## James O (13 Dec 2015)

So everyone's been blasting more co2 into their tanks than was required?

Did no one noticed Mr Amano wasn't using a drop checker in his 4m tanks


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Dec 2015)

Ada never used low co2 on their tanks. Those who say that, never seen their tanks in flesh.

Actually when i was there i recognized how much more they are using than we do. The answer was that, they push it til the fish gasp. Dc not needed continously only on initial stage. For an expert may nod need at all since they are using the same efficient ceramic disc. After a few dozen of tanks you easily can guess the required diffusion. And with daily maintenance easy to refine it anytime.


----------



## RossMartin (14 Dec 2015)

Hi Viktor,

As I have never seen an Ada tank in the flesh, how do they inject co2? Do they use diffusers placed under the outflow or intake? Are the Ada diffusers much better quality than the "cheaper" ones?

Really interested to know more!

Thanks

Ross


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (15 Dec 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> Ada never used low co2 on their tanks. Those who say that, never seen their tanks in flesh.
> 
> Actually when i was there i recognized how much more they are using than we do. The answer was that, they push it til the fish gasp. Dc not needed continously only on initial stage. For an expert may nod need at all since they are using the same efficient ceramic disc. After a few dozen of tanks you easily can guess the required diffusion. And with daily maintenance easy to refine it anytime.


Hi Viktor 

This is very interesting. In videos I have seen their diffusers in action. A lot of the bubbles seem to be wasted by reaching the surface quickly. Is this what you have seen too?


----------



## George Farmer (15 Dec 2015)

Insectkiller2005 said:


> Hi has anyone tried to put the diffuser on the inlet of the external filter and if so how has it worked out for you ?


Used this method on my current main display for nearly 2 years now. No problems.

The filter seal issue is interesting. I've heard stories but never experienced an issue myself or spoken to anyone with actual experience.


----------



## Sarpijk (15 Dec 2015)

Anyone used a Fluval canister filter as a co2 diffuser?


----------



## HemantKumar (16 Dec 2015)

Hi just got this  up aqua inline diffuser ......and I
installed it to a 2217 outlet...have presurised co2 with proper co2 tubing
still can't see any mist or co2 going to my tank 
removed check valve / bubble counter as read u need to crank up
The co2 did it for an hour still nothing on ......is the atomizer chocked coz when removed can see co2 passing from co2 tube but not 
in the atomizer


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Dec 2015)

George Farmer said:


> Hi Viktor
> 
> This is very interesting. In videos I have seen their diffusers in action. A lot of the bubbles seem to be wasted by reaching the surface quickly. Is this what you have seen too?



Yup this is interesting. Their ceramics are very good. With fine bubbles you have less waste. Also they fill up the tanks many times to the edge of the glass, where lilys are not moving the surface that much. Superjets have less turnover than we use with our avg canisters. So it all adds up to a very high co2 concentration.

This is one of the reason why it doesn not matter they place the diffuser in the middle or the bottom part.


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Dec 2015)

RossMartin said:


> Hi Viktor,
> 
> As I have never seen an Ada tank in the flesh, how do they inject co2? Do they use diffusers placed under the outflow or intake? Are the Ada diffusers much better quality than the "cheaper" ones?
> 
> ...



Cheers Ross,
It is not that important where you place your diffuser if that is a good one. 
The diffusers are in a different league than cheap ones. I usually say that the pricing equal with a good external reactor and it is almost the same efficiency.


----------



## xim (17 Dec 2015)

From their videos, for a tank not bigger than 120h, the diffuser will be placed directly opposite the outflow.
For a tank bigger than that, such as a 180p, the diffuser will be placed below the outflow. So it's like the location is not very important.

This video is interesting that between 1:10-1:25 there is a static close-up shot on the bubble counter 
of a 120h tank. You can easily count the bubble in slow mo if you want to.


----------



## RossMartin (19 Dec 2015)

Interesting to see that the diffusers are placed half way down the tank. I would place mine further down so that the bubbles spend more time in the water. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

